# 1st Round, Game 3: Heat @ Bulls



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Playoffs
Round 1
Game 2










Miami Heat
(52-30)

vs.









Chicago
(41-41)

Heat lead series (2-0)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

*Season Series (Heat 2-1)*
December 13, 2005 (Heat win 100-97)
March 18, 2006 (Heat win 85-84)
April 16, 2006 (Bulls win 117-93)

*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq needs to step it up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> Shaq needs to step it up.


 hard for him to step it up when he's not even getting the ball....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ Exactly, i guess Riles wanted to get Wade going early in his home town..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

amazing that a D-League guy is out here getting calls.......never fails to amaze me


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton for 3......31-26 Bulls


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, we can't catch a break.

But nice 3 from GP.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey to Haslem for the elbow jumper....31-28 Bulls


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

illegal screen on Malik Allen...momentum is swinging in our favor...keep it up fellas!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with a stupid pass....leads to a Deng jumper in transition.....33-28

Payton turnover...

Deng misses, Zo boards it....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Duhon fouls Wade (3rd) on the drive...Shaq returns, fouled by Chandler (2nd) away from the ball...Payton another horrible pass, can we get JWill back in the game please?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq with his 3rd foul b/c our guys can't defend the perimeter.....nice job fellas

When their guards can get to the rim at ease, you're gonna lose Shaq b/c he's going to be put in too mnay situations where he will foul.....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

9 turnovers......ugh.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yep third foul, thats goan change our game plan a little bit, Shaq will prob be very limited tonight since hes already in fould trouble, and its goan be hard for him to become a factor now, what sthinks most is we didnt even get to use him the way we watned to, although he did have some assits, we're gona need, Zo, J Dubb, and Toine to step up..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac fills in for Shaq....Haslem fouled after the off. rebound (miss, miss)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade can go ahead and shoot us out of this game if he wants......pass the damn ball and get everyone involved


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill to DA for 3....37-31 Bulls


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I never knew you could take how ever many steps your number is. Nocioni just took a nice long walk in the park.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what the **** is Antoine doing????? 

I guess we're back to our old ****, no perimeter D, bad shot selection on offense, let's just pack it in and wait for game 4 in the hotel b/c this is gonna help us lose by double digits...............


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

again....our guards can't stop anyone on the perimeter, and it opens it up for their posts to get easy buckets and/or draw fouls....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

When Sweetney is looking like Shaq and Wilt out there, you know we're in trouble. Send Doleac and DA back to the bench, and get Zo, UD and/or Shaq out there. We need a post presence badly right now.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Walker Sucks


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

so does payton.. jwill should play all 48 minutes


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives for 2....43-35

Toine steals it, horrible pass, bailed out by Nocioni tipping it out...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jwill drives off the pick & roll for the layup....43-37

Doleac with the loose ball foul b/c Sweetney went over his back and fell down....great call


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

......_please_ put Zo in.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sweetney hits 1/2.....44-37

Jwill with a forced shot, miss....Pargo travels on the other end...

Toine rips through and gets fouled going up....hits 1/2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good move by Antoine.....44-40

Hinrich misses, good D by DA, Doleac boards...2 mins left in the half

DA misses the corner 3...

Pargo hits the long 2....46-40, Timeout Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade turns it over...

Pargo misses, D-League all-star boards it, Haslem boards the Hinrich miss...

Toine misses a layup

D-League makes an open layup, that's how bad our defense really is......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jwill drives and hits with contact by D-League, no call.....48-42

Pargo misses, Toine boards.....

Wade palming violation, another turnover....

Nocioni misses the wide open 3...

HALFTIME
Heat 42 --- Bulls 48


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

When Pargo, Sweetney and D-League All-Star are scoring....we're in trouble.

We're only down 6, but if feels like 60.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we need more inspired play, no emotion so far!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> ......_please_ put Zo in.


Yeah Doles gave up like 10 offensive rbs alone...Sweetney admitted it and said Miami didnt get Shaq the ball early and at the right time, its ovbious, we came out of the game w/ teh rong game plan, Lets see if we can actually do somthing in teh second half, we're looking ridiculous out there.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

down 6

if shaq is allowed to play the second half, we should win. Our offense is a lot better than this.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Terrible effort so far...I cant believe we are only down 6. We dont even look like we want to try to play D. If it wasnt for bad shot selection and missed FTs for the bulls we might be down 15-20. Shaq looks like he was boozing last night. This game is pretty important with our next game at 1pm and our recent history of day games.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq, 2 shots, would somebody please.......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bulls looking good, but how are they only up 6 on the Heat when they just played the WORST FIRST HALF OF PLAYOFF BASKETBALL EVER. Shaq has 2 PTS, they have 11 TOs' and are shooting .395.. Bulls should be up 15!

The Heat play a good 2nd half and we steal this game from the Bulls


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Bulls looking good, but how are they only up 6 on the Heat when they just played the WORST FIRST HALF OF PLAYOFF BASKETBALL EVER. Shaq has 2 PTS, they have 11 TOs' and are shooting .395.. Bulls should be up 15!
> 
> The Heat play a good 2nd half and we steal this game from the Bulls


yep. Bulls should be up a lot more

I feel comfortable that we could come back and take this game. Of course the Bulls have a great chance, but the Heat know how to close out games vs. lower teams (wish they did vs Detroit and SA, but thats a different story), and its not like Chicago is great at home


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep, but its gona actually take some HEART to get back into this one, we played so sloopy and for one of the fewer times that half like SD said looked disguisting to watch, we got to take advantage of the fact that we're down by 6..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

4th on Shaq....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq playing half-assed all night........we won't win a title with him playing like this

The Bulls are just out-working us, that's the simple fact......


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This game is all on Jwill right now. He seems to be the only person who wants to take charge and do something out there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill for 3 from Toine....Heat down 4


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hinrich responds with a 2....offensive foul on Zo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jwill to Toine for 3....Heat down 3!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

okay.....hinrich is open every play

somebody stay with him from deep


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

thats number 4


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it's amazing how bad our defense is......so many damn open looks we give up

Hinrich hits a 3...Gordon hits a 3....

from down 3 to down 9.........


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dear Wade, Shaq, DA, Doles, UD, Tonie, Wayne, Shandon, GP

Please take your uni's off and let Jason keep doing his thing.

-UD40


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

start the bus


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Doles back out = 20 pt. run for Sweetney and NBDL

Wade gets mugged in mid-air and the crowd doesnt like the call....

Chi-71
Jason Williams-60


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

our defense is horrible......i dont get how a team can be this bad on D in April, it's just unexcusable


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another wide open 3

Hinrich is hot, guard him

thank god he missed. That would of been a dagger


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another wide open jumper for the Bulls

why do we double the penetrator....stay with the damn shooters


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gordon hits another open 3


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

if we dont get it together, we'll lose the game before its even over, 11 pt lead..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I love how the only person close to playing D on Kirk or BG is the three-point line.

Like I said at the Bull forum, if we don't make a comeback, I hope we lose by 20+ points, because we deserve it. We're playing like crap.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

close to a charge, but looks like Haslem was a little late coming over


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

cherry picking


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

If it makes things any better, the Pacers are up 11 with about 3 minutes to go.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If we played any defense at all, we'd have a chance to steal this game....

but we aren't, so we're getting killed


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Bulls are scoring every play now

we cant catch up unless we play defense


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq back....

Wade to Posey for 3


....but once again, we give up pentration, and it gives the bulls an easy bucket/FTs/kick for open shot every time.....just pathetic defense


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Looks like Pacers will walk away with a W, which is good news. But it won't mean anything if we play like this in games 4 and 5.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Our D is making these guys look like the Show Time Lakers.

The only person even close to getting a board is usually around the arc. These guys are flat out destroying us in every way possible.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

horrible quarter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Riley should forfeit and use the rest of the night to teach our team how to play defense on the practice floor....this is just pathetic, absolutely embarassing to the Miami Heat organization


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We've done everythign bad in this game, Coaching Bad, we came out and did not do what we've been doing, we didnt get Shaq the ball early, why fix somthing when its not broken? No intensity...In the end, we're getting our butts wooped on national television


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

I hope Miami has some of that 4th quarter magic left. They're really gonna need it tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Play Wayne...let him see some Playoff time. And hell, make Tonie and DA give Dorell and Earl their jersey so they can play.

But thank you Chicago Bulls, you made our team notice that we'll have to play to win.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

How embrassing is this, i dont care that this team is a good team and everything, they're a 7th seed and we're losing by 16 how embrassing for everyone who represents the Miami Heat right now


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

what a bunch of wimps, who is gonan step up and take a friggin charge for once? letting these guys drive at will. put Zo in with shaq and send walker and payton to the showers. we can not afford to sit Jwill at all. DA needs to play more, best defender on the team as far as im concerned. this sucks!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and things only get worse


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we can only hope this is a wakeup call....i'm done watching


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

If anyone is going to give us a speach to get us going, it'll have to be Jwill who actually came to play, or NBDL All-Star, all he'll have to say is ".....I scored."


----------



## Mavsfan4life (Feb 19, 2006)

its gonna be shaq.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

this is ridiculous.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

worst game of shaqs career

and nobody is playing any defense whatsoever

Wade
Anderson
Anderson
Haslem
Doleac 

please


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Absolutely embarassing.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Hopefully this doesnt turnover to game 4, with the turmoil and fighting amongst Wade and Zo. And the way the Bulls are just going at the basket with no worries. I think this small lineup the Bulls have in are really giving you troubles, making Walker really have to guard someone off the dribble could be dangerous if your a Heat fan.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

we've clearly gave up, its freaking sad that this is how a team responds to their coach who's proabbly had one of the worst weeks of his life, and we get our butts kicked, just gotta feel bad for Riles he made it all the way from NY after burying his mother to watch his team get their butts wooped


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

no noe is giving no speech, we've gave up clearly, we're hanging our heads, i dont see why i shouldnt give up for this game if the Heat give up for this game


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

This is painful to watch.. Shaq SUCKS - worst game of his career, noone even gives a **** about this game, there is no intensity, no defense whatsoever.. this is pathetic. The Heat couldn't win anything with a performance like this!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what?

the foul wasnt that bad. It was a shoulder, not an elbow, and didnt even knock him down


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

knowing Stu, that is a suspension

I didnt think it was that bad though


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Posey will be suspended if it is ruled a flagrant 2.....im pretty sure thats automatic suspension in the playoffs


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yup we gave up, lets just all get techical fouls and get ejected


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That foul was ridiculous. What a horrible game. Jesus Christ.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

atleast we're playing hard now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Miami goes up 3-1 this series is over, it was inevitable they would lay an egg in one of these road games @ Chicago.

You guys are still in the drivers seat.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> atleast we're playing hard now


Your not watching the game your playing XBox TucsonClip had too tell you too turn it to your Heat game to watch your teams wheels come off.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Posey will be suspended if it is ruled a flagrant 2.....im pretty sure thats automatic suspension in the playoffs


I believe thats also true.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Your not watching the game your playing XBox TucsonClip had too tell you too turn it to your Heat game to watch your teams wheels come off.


 well I'd rather not watch my team get their asses handed to them.....I won't speak up about how you acted the other night with the Cavs


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

My goodness... it's never fun to come back and see a a 19-pt. Heat loss to the Bulls, how embarassing. Why in the hell did Shaq only get eight shots?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> well I'd rather not watch my team get their asses handed to them.....I won't speak up about how you acted the other night with the Cavs


I believe I watched the whole game, came home went straight to bed.

But this is about this series, I wouldnt have expected you too sweep the Bulls, but this lose is different than a 4 point loss. You might lose posey for a game, just hope Riley can get everyone on page for game 4.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I believe I watched the whole game, came home went straight to bed.
> 
> But this is about this series, I wouldnt have expected you too sweep the Bulls, but this lose is different than a 4 point loss. You might lose posey for a game, just hope Riley can get everyone on page for game 4.


i agree w/ you, it'd be differnt if we had lost by 8-9 but we lost by 19, for us Heat fans its not gona be fun for the next two days, the only thing that'll get us over this game is a win next game


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Posey will be suspended if it is ruled a flagrant 2.....im pretty sure thats automatic suspension in the playoffs


You think they might suspend toine too? ONe of lifes great mysteries is how a basketball mind like Riley's can be INCREASING toine's minutes now. when he plays 20 minutes a game...hes fun to laugh at. But when he plays 35-40 he is killing us. NO BALL MOVEMENT FROM HIM...hes a black hole out there and hes jsut getting more minutes.


FOr gods sake...Riley needs to get Wade the ball at the top of the key and let him do his thing. Its what worked in game one and game 2 and tonight he didnt handle the ball at all. There was no ball movement whatsoever and we ended up playing like the knicks. In games one and two they were committed to posting shaq and then reposting to get him deeper...tonight (at least in the 1st quarter) they rushed and shaq would be shooting from too far out.

I can complain all i want about the refs and how they didnt let shaq play or wouldnt call a charge for the life of them tonight...but the truth of the matter is that the energy we came out with was dispicable. Yeah these guys are quicker and more athletic than us but our defenders werent even MOVING half the time. There was no intensity out there. Everyone was getting beat off the ball and 4 of the 5 bulls on the court were more open than they are in practice. Im starting to think that excellent 3rd quarter in game 2 is gonna kill this team...they looked like they were still sitting back on that 3rd quarter even tonight. Maybe this embarrassment will spark the pride in most of them, but honestly I dont know if it exists in them. Im sick of veterans...Id rather have youth and athletecism from role players.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

The ONSLAUGHT of negativity continues and I am so amused. Now you guys know how I felt back when we fell by 30 points to the MAVS. Now, Shaq is not to blame for this game because in order for him to have an impact on a game he needs to be given the ball early. When he doesn't get possession of the ball he wastes his time on the floor. We all know that the league dislikes post plays and glorifies shooters. So calls are going to be made against anyone who touches a shooter. David Stern and Stu Jackson likes 81 point performances and 3point scoring records. But officials have limited big guys in this league from being effective. For a guy like Shaq to get called for a foul everytime he does a turn around hook or bank shot is amusing. I am assuming they expect him to keep his arms low when he does a turn around so as not to make contact in an opponent's face.
On defense:The Heat may not have the pieces for defense but it is something that every player can do. Stick with your man and don't get beat. Wade is my boy, one of my favorite players but for a guy thats 24 he gets beat like he is a 40 year old playing against a young player. I wish he can match his offensive intensity with his lack of defense. If we learn to play "hassling" defense or what some call (dirty defense: coined by Bruce Bowen) then the Bulls would think twice about using the three point line to get into a game. The Heat play a stop and go offense that is not fluid and that's why guys like JWILL who is accustom to a quick fluid movement on offense gets somewhat limited. We have to come back in game 4 with energy for 48 minutes and get some slashing, some dunks, blocks and some high energy defense to flip the script by frustrating the Bulls at home. 
P.S Dwayne stop mooping after a non call and get back on defense... we are rooting for you buddy. 

WE CAN DO IT!!!!!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> The ONSLAUGHT of negativity continues and I am so amused. Now you guys know how I felt back when we fell by 30 points to the MAVS. Now, Shaq is not to blame for this game because in order for him to have an impact on a game he needs to be given the ball early. When he doesn't get possession of the ball he wastes his time on the floor. We all know that the league dislikes post plays and glorifies shooters. So calls are going to be made against anyone who touches a shooter. David Stern and Stu Jackson likes 81 point performances and 3point scoring records. But officials have limited big guys in this league from being effective. For a guy like Shaq to get called for a foul everytime he does a turn around hook or bank shot is amusing. I am assuming they expect him to keep his arms low when he does a turn around so as not to make contact in an opponent's face.
> On defense:The Heat may not have the pieces for defense but it is something that every player can do. Stick with your man and don't get beat. Wade is my boy, one of my favorite players but for a guy thats 24 he gets beat like he is a 40 year old playing against a young player. I wish he can match his offensive intensity with his lack of defense. If we learn to play "hassling" defense or what some call (dirty defense: coined by Bruce Bowen) then the Bulls would think twice about using the three point line to get into a game. The Heat play a stop and go offense that is not fluid and that's why guys like JWILL who is accustom to a quick fluid movement on offense gets somewhat limited. We have to come back in game 4 with energy for 48 minutes and get some slashing, some dunks, blocks and some high energy defense to flip the script by frustrating the Bulls at home.
> P.S Dwayne stop mooping after a non call and get back on defense... we are rooting for you buddy.
> 
> WE CAN DO IT!!!!!


Yeah...there are some nights when Dwyane puts effort into sticking with his guy and he is awesome at D. Then there are nights like tonight where they run right be him. As a team we just didnt have any focus on D...watching them play with the intensity they lacked tonight set me right back down to earth with my expectations for this team.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I just got home, and i missed this game as well. There isnt much i can say. But from seeing the stats, it seems our defense sucked tonight. Noc and deng both had 19? Kirk and Grodon 20+? too many on that team went on a scoring buffet. This wont happen in game 4. Second, Shaq was taken out of the game on foul trouble. what a shame. 

So can anybody tell me what happened with James Posey? I just saw the highlights on TV and hes pushing Kirk intentionally. wtf?

Pat Riley is going to whip out his belt tonight. You`ll se a much more desciplined Heat team in game 4.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I just want to point out the fact that Shaq really isn't to blame for this loss...You gotta look at what happened around him tonight.


Our guards gave up (and in general, have been giving up) too much penetration to opponents. Our D tonight could be compared to a prostitute, there was a ton of pentration and no trouble getting to the hole. When that's happening, you're leaving your posts (Shaq) sitting there naked. We have 2 very good shot blockers, but the odds are that with that much penetration, the amount of drives to our post players will cause foul trouble. That's what happened tonight. If it continues, then expect Shaq/Zo/Udon/Walker to end up in foul trouble more often than not. It's something I can't imagine Riles as such a defensive-minded coach will not put up with much longer.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> I just got home, and i missed this game as well. There isnt much i can say. But from seeing the stats, it seems our defense sucked tonight. Noc and deng both had 19? Kirk and Grodon 20+? too many on that team went on a scoring buffet. This wont happen in game 4. Second, Shaq was taken out of the game on foul trouble. what a shame.
> 
> So can anybody tell me what happened with James Posey? I just saw the highlights on TV and hes pushing Kirk intentionally. wtf?
> 
> Pat Riley is going to whip out his belt tonight. You`ll se a much more desciplined Heat team in game 4.



I dont think Pat needs to say anything. This is not a high school team. These players are grown and should know what is expected of them. They are expected to play at a high level and keep their heads on their shoulders not use it to push the opponent. For a team like the Heat to show frustration like that, it confirms to the opponent that they own us. We should never concede like that, even in a loss. Pat doesn't need to tell them that....this is the playoffs! You should see the nonchalant look on Riley's face when all this was going down, he looked like a man without a care in the world...and rightly so.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I just want to point out the fact that Shaq really isn't to blame for this loss...You gotta look at what happened around him tonight.
> 
> 
> Our guards gave up (and in general, have been giving up) too much penetration to opponents. Our D tonight could be compared to a prostitute, there was a ton of pentration and no trouble getting to the hole. When that's happening, you're leaving your posts (Shaq) sitting there naked. We have 2 very good shot blockers, but the odds are that with that much penetration, the amount of drives to our post players will cause foul trouble. That's what happened tonight. If it continues, then expect Shaq/Zo/Udon/Walker to end up in foul trouble more often than not. It's something I can't imagine Riles as such a defensive-minded coach will not put up with much longer.


Yeah but its almost may...not december anymore and the defense just seems to get worse. Riley the GM is killing riley the coach...he is too proud to give up on toine +posey ( I know now we have no real other options but at least cut down Toine's minutes---he is horrible on D and gets the ball out of Dwade's hands) Why not try shandon anderson on nocioni...he will give up height but nocioni hangs around the perimeter...just toss shandon on him and make nocioni work.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I dont think Pat needs to say anything. This is not a high school team. These players are grown and should know what is expected of them. They are expected to play at a high level and keep their heads on their shoulders not use it to push the opponent. For a team like the Heat to show frustration like that, it confirms to the opponent that they own us. We should never concede like that, even in a loss. Pat doesn't need to tell them that....this is the playoffs! You should see the nonchalant look on Riley's face when all this was going down, he looked like a man without a care in the world...and rightly so.


agreed. a veteran team like this? but even then, sometimes they need to be reminded. They`ll get whipped by Pat starting tomorrow in practice. Pat doesnt give a **** who you are. you better show up in court and play 48 minute basketball.

This loss will humble down this team a bit.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> agreed. a veteran team like this? but even then, sometimes they need to be reminded. They`ll get whipped by Pat starting tomorrow in practice. Pat doesnt give a **** who you are. you better show up in court and play 48 minute basketball.
> 
> This loss will humble down this team a bit.


I sure hope so. This team has too much pride and confidence, imo. They need to understand that just because you're playing a 7th seeded team doesn't mean you can just coast along. You have to go out and play to the best of your ability every night, no matter who the opponent is. What I witnessed tonight was a team that got smacked in the face with a reality check. They came out thinking they would be able to cruise through this game without much effort, but they were wrong. These Bulls are a good team, with a boatload of offensive and defensive talent. If the Heat had as much defensive ability as the Bulls do, we wouldn't lose nearly as many games as we do.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well i just finished watching the game so close throughout the middle of the 3rd.

WTF was HEAT defending?Bulls where going to the rim at ease and they got tons of open perimeter shots even if we win this series which i know we will, i dont think we have a shot with Detroit if this perimeter defense is continiued.

I predict a 6 game series.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

When I initially watched the game, what shocked me more than anything was in the first quarter, when it was still close.

Nearly half the quarter had gone by, and Shaq had not even ATTEMPTED a single field goal. And I think this was before he got into foul trouble too. I don't know who is usually responsible for dumping the ball down low to him in the plays, but whoever that was made a serious mistake by not doing this for such a long time.

I was seriously shocked/dumbfounded as to why your team wasn't doing this, but I have a feeling this was primarily part of the reason why the Bulls were able to get off to such a hot start, and then when the Heat tried to catch up by passing to Shaq in the post it was too late because the Bulls had already set the tempo of the game, and so in their attempt to slow it down all that ended up happening was the awkward offensive fouls, and frustration fouls on the other end. 

In this sense I'd say luck played in our favor a bit. I think the game would have at least been closer had you guys started off immediately by dumping it down low to him, or you may even have possibly won.

Let's see how Miami adjusts in Game 4 (which I will be attending!).


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't even know what to say after a game like this. Shaq with one of the worst games in his entire career.

The 2 seed getting spanked by 19 by the 7th seed, just embarrasing. From Shaq struggling horribly, and the foul trouble, endless turnovers. Just a dispicible outing. We better come back with some fire Sunday.

That Posey shoulder tackle on Hinrich was pretty funny. It was even funnier that Hinrich tried to go back at him, what was he intending to do, get knocked back down again? :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> GAME 3 | BULLS 109, HEAT 90
> 
> *Heat gets Bulldozed*
> 
> ...


Miami Herald


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> IN MY OPINION
> 
> *Zo is just getting warmed up*
> 
> ...


Miami Herald


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Posey may face suspension*
> 
> By Ira Winderman
> South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> ...


Sun-Sentinel


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Posey may face suspension

By Ira Winderman
South Florida Sun-Sentinel
Posted April 28 2006

CHICAGO -- James Posey said he was just running back on defense.

"They had an advantage on the break," the Heat forward said. "That was no message. That wasn't about sending signals."

It certainly appeared otherwise.

In throwing a running shoulder at Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich in the open court with 3:15 to play in Thursday's 109-90 loss to the Bulls, Posey left himself open to the possibility of a suspension. A similar senseless play cost Sacramento forward Ron Artest one game last week....




A very visably pissed off Stu Jackson (who was seated right in front of the play), will certainly think otherwise also.

James Posey involvement or noninvolvement in this series has little to no effect on the outcome anyway. Hes only now accended to cannonfodder status.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Heated said:


> That Posey shoulder tackle on Hinrich was pretty funny. It was even funnier that Hinrich tried to go back at him, what was he intending to do, get knocked back down again? :laugh:


I'd put my money on Hinrich. Posey's thin and doesn't have a great deal of muscle mass. Hinrich's thin and bench-pressed more weight than D-Wade at the predraft combine.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> I'd put my money on Hinrich. Posey's thin and doesn't have a great deal of muscle mass. Hinrich's thin and bench-pressed more weight than D-Wade at the predraft combine.


Hinrich over Posey? lol


You line up every single position and I don't think their is any position where the Bulls players can beat up the Heat.

C- Shaq dominates anyone
PF- UD, Simien would whoop Nocioni or Deng or Allen
SF- Posey, S. Anderson over Nocioni, Deng or Gordon
SG- Wade over anyone SF or smaller
PG- Payton and Williams vs. Hinrich and Duhon would be nice to see. Probably Bulls only cuz of Payton's age.

And of course Zo, he would dominate anyone on either team. Including Shaq, as long as Zo is back in game shape.
Nocioni is probably the only one that would put up a good fight cuz hes dirty.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

myst said:


> Hinrich over Posey? lol
> 
> 
> You line up every single position and I don't think their is any position where the Bulls players can beat up the Heat.
> ...


Nevertheless, when push comes to shove, the Bulls are one of the tougher teams in the NBA. You can look tough, but it matters not when the fists start flying. The only player on the Bulls I would mess with would be Piatowski, the rest are a bunch of pit bulls.


----------

